# St. John (3/26-4/2) Looking to rent boat for 3-4 day sails



## ETBII (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to be ashore from 3/26 to 4/2 in Cruz Bay with my family. I am looking to rent a 30-45 ft boat for day sails. Traditionally, we rent from Moorings every spring, but its not worth it this Spring since we are staying on land. I have 10+ years sailing experience and my father-in-law brings 25+ years. Any suggestions...?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't think you are going to find any of the conventional charter companies willing to give you a boat of that size for day use. You can check with Island Yachts and CYOA out of St Thomas but I doubt you'll have any success. One boat that might do what you are after, if available, is Forever Young. The owner would stay on the boat but will probably let you do most of the sailing. I can try and find Larry's contact information if you are interested. I believe it is a Catalina 42.


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

A number of years ago, I rented a C+C 35 from Latitude 18 on St. Thomas. They're across the bay from the St. John ferry dock. Don't know if they have a website, but you could try contacting them.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Lat 18 doesn't rent boats anymore.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

Contact proper yachts in great Cruz bay st John. How much money do you have? I think that they may have a hinckley that you can rent.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I looked into this issue locally and the short answer is "no such luck". No one rents any reasonable sailboats here daily. All charter companies have a 4 day minimum.

There are a couple of J-24 lookalikes on a mooring in front of Ritz on St. Thomas, rented daily - but those are very bare raceboats in marginal shape and have no engine. I wouldn't dare sail here without an engine, but a braver person might, I suppose.

There are also Hobie cats for rent at Cinnamon bay - I take one of those occasionally when I get a really strong urge to sail, it sort of takes the edge off although I am not a huge fan of those things


----------

